# Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!



## Dorschalex (14. Juli 2007)

Hat es Sinn im Sommer auf Dorsch zu gehen?#c Muss man irgendwas beachten oder anders machen? Oder andere Köder benutzen? Kann man auch Platte fangen? Bitte beantwortet meine fragen!!


----------



## BennyO (14. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hey Thix

Na kla hat es Sinn, im Sommer auf Dorsch zu angeln.
Dabei stellen sich für mich aber einige Fragen

1. Wo willst du denn auf Dorsch angeln?
2. Willst du von Land aus angeln oder vom Kleinboot bzw. Kutter





Gruß Benny


----------



## koksbirne (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also was gut auf dorsch ist ist dänemark langeland da nen boot mieten raus und gib ihm schau mal bei google nach torben hansen http://www.thf.dk/de/default.htm da kannste gucken da war ich auch ma der is super nett und du hast paß mit so nem boot

gruß


Jens


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

hey Benny! Also ich möchte in der Ostsee in der Kieler Bucht angeln. Ich hab ein eigenes boot aber ich weiß noch nicht so viel über den dorschfang. 

Gruß thix


----------



## Macker (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also in der Kieler Bucht vom Boot auf keinen Fall die Wattis vergessen. In welchem Zeitraum bist du denn da?
evtl kann man mal zusammen raus habe mein Boot in Marina Wentorf.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hey Jörg! Ich wohne hier. In Behrensdorf. Das ist in der nähe von hohwacht. Ja die wattis sollte ich schon nich vergessen. Die letzten 2 male hat ich keine mit und hab nur schlecht gefangen. Klar könn wir mal zusamm raus, aber ich fahre nur in behrensdorf raus, da ich kein anhänger hab!


----------



## Macker (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wenn du von Behrensdorf an die Gelben Warntonnen vom Schießgebiet fährst, kanst du im Bereich von 12-15 meter eigentlich Platte auf ansage fangen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wie weit müsste ich den in das schießgebiet fahren?


----------



## Macker (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Gar nicht rein nur so etwa 3-400m an die Warntonnen ran.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also zum leuchtturm und dann an dem abgrenz-zaun vorbei und denn 300-400m? Kann ich da auch dorsche fangen? is es da wirklich so tief?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Macker (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Do musst von der "kieler seite" an das Schießgebiet fahren.
Sann wirst du eine Reihe von gelbentonnen sehen.
Wenn du an diesen tonnen entlang fährst siehst du noch eine rot-weisse tonne ca 700m vor der tonne kannst du auch Dorsche Angeln.
In dem Bereich wirst du auch andere Boote antreffen da es eine ziemlich belibte Ecke ist.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Und wie weit müsste ich von der ''Behrensdorfer Seite'' fahren??

Gruß Alex


----------



## Macker (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Aus der Richtung bin Ich noch nicht gekommen aber die tonnen müßtest du doch von da aus sehen können.
Gruß jörg


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

ok danke! Hast du sonst noch gute tipps??


----------



## Macker (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Die anderen Stellen sind von dir aus noch schlechter zuerreichen.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## Freelander (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hi!
Wieso willst Du denn in die Kieler-Bucht wenn Du nur übern Strand stolpern brauchst und das Fischgebiet quasi vor der Haustür hast?
Ich bin Mittwoch von der Lippe/Howacht aus gestartet,war zwar ungemütlich vom Wetter her,aber wir hatten 30 maßige schöne Dorsche die wir mitgenommen haben,die haben alle vorm Schießgebiet auf 6-8m gebissen.Ins Schießgebiet konnten wir naklar nicht,war ja in der Woche und die haben da rum geballert.
Am Samstag waren wir auch noch mal los und hatten nochmal 10 schöne Dorsche.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Achso. Hast du auch bestimmte technicken, die sich als besonders gut bewährt haben? Oder bestimmte Pater-Noster? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ich wollt ihm nur erklären wo ich angle! Also Behrensdorf liegt in der Kieler Bucht, deswgen hab ich das geschrieben. Ich angle ja immer hier und hier soll es einer der besten (dorsch)fangplätze ganz schleswig-holsteins sein!!|kopfkrat

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dorschalex (15. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Nochmal an freelander: mit welchem köder hast du geangelt??


----------



## Dorschalex (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hat jemand noch besondere tricks und tipps??

Gruß Alex


----------



## BennyO (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Im Moment ist das Jiggen am erfolgreichsten.
Die kaufts oder bindest dir ein Vorfach mit 2 Seitenarmen. An den oberen machst du einen schwarzen Beifänger und an den unteren einen roten.Den Pilker hängst du unten ein(mindestens 125gramm. Am Pilker machst du aber den Drilling ab.




Gruß Benny


----------



## BennyO (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Was auch immer sehr erfolgreich ist, ist das Solopilken. 
Dafür nimmst du am besten Pilker bis 60 Gramm. (Natürlich nur, wenn es die Drift zulässt)
Oben am Pilker befestigt man noch einen sogenannten Angsdrilling. Den fische ich sehr gerne mit einem orangenen Oktopuss. Dieses bringt oft zusätlich Fisch. An manchen Tagen egehn sie auch nur auf den Angstdrilling.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschalex (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

ähm jetzt hab ich nur noch ein problem: was ist ein angstdrilling??


----------



## BennyO (16. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also ich werde das mnorgen früh mal für dich fotografieren und einstellen.
Kannst du denn sonst mit den Tipps etwas anfangen?



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschalex (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ja. Ich hab das Jiggen selber ausprobiert und da bissen nur wenige aber große dorsche an!! Pilkern hab ich natürlich auch schon gemacht. Aber bei den anderen tipps muss ich mal gucken...

Gruß Alex


----------



## Dxlfxn (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hallo Benny,
den 2. Drilling am oberen Teil des Pilkers nennt man auch "Reißerdrilling". Für mich ist dieser Drilling nicht waidgerecht, da der Fisch ihm nicht ausweichen kann.


----------



## Freelander (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*



BennyO schrieb:


> Im Moment ist das Jiggen am erfolgreichsten.
> Die kaufts oder bindest dir ein Vorfach mit 2 Seitenarmen. An den oberen machst du einen schwarzen Beifänger und an den unteren einen roten.Den Pilker hängst du unten ein(mindestens 125gramm. Am Pilker machst du aber den Drilling ab
> 
> 
> Gruß Benny


 


Hi!
Fast genauso,bloß mit einem Jigg in Japanrot mit dreier Schwanz und 75-100gr.Pilker auf 5-8m Tiefe.

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## BennyO (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ja im flachen Wasser Jigge ich auch nur mit einem Beifänger und nur mit 100 Gramm Pilker.
Dadurch spielt er besser und daher fange ich meiner Meinung nach mehr Fische.




Gruß Benny


----------



## micha_2 (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

es muss kein angstdrilling sein. leute von mir waren am 8.7. los unbd haben ausschliesslich auf diesen drilling gefangen garniert mit nen kleinen octopus. und die stückzahlen waren gewaltig 40,32,30,27und 25 bei 5angler. und das in der lübecker bucht. wir waren einen tag vorher in höhe neustadt und auf'n ganzen kutter ca.15 dorsche.
es gibt noch ne andere art, was sehr erfolgreich sein kann. besser wie jiggen oder solopilk. nemlich solojigen. pilker ohne drilling und nur 1!! Jig. und es wurde mit dieser technik mehr gefangen als andere montagen.
habe es mehrmal erlebt, das beim jiggen keine bisse kamen, pilkvorfach ran und die bisse kamen, aber nur auf jig.


----------



## Reisender (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wer noch nicht mal sein Alter......Wohnort.......oder sonstiges schreibt in seiner Vorstellung, der bekommt ein .......

*OUT *von mir..... |wavey:


----------



## Dorschalex (18. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber ich weiß immer noch nicht was n Angstdrilling ist!!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## digital-kris (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

ein angstdrilling ist (wie schon mehrfach erklärt) ein zusätzlicher drilling, der einfach oben am pilker oder am wirbel eingehängt oder angeknotet wird. 

manche halten das für nicht fair den fischen gegenüber (wie schon skizziert), manche schwören drauf. muss man persönlich wissen - ich glaube nicht, das es per se mehr bringt, man muss halt pilken/jiggen können. dann geht es auch ohne christbaum am pilker. zudem beeinflusst der drilling den lauf des pilkers beim solopilken negativ.


----------



## dorschfisher (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

also wir angeln immer in bolten hagen da fangn wir auch meistens was


----------



## Dorschalex (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Achso. Pilkert ihr alle hier nur oder angelt ihr auch mit wattwurm etc.? Gibts da gute tipps?? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## dorschfisher (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

wir nehmen eig ne normale pilkrute heringspadanoster und unten nen pilker
wir haben auch mitbekommen das die dirsche auf heringspadanoster gehen ich hatte ma 3gleichzeitig dranne
das war ma cool


----------



## dorschfisher (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

einma hatten we 54dorsche und ne scholle von nich ma 200m vom strand entfernt


----------



## BennyO (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*



Thix schrieb:


> Achso. Pilkert ihr alle hier nur oder angelt ihr auch mit wattwurm etc.? Gibts da gute tipps??
> 
> Gruß Alex


 


Also hauptsächlich Pilke und Jigge ich. Es kommt aber auch schon mal vor, dass ich Wattwürmer mit auf den Kutter nehme.
Wenn ich mit nem Kleinboot draußen bin, habe ich sie sowieso dabei, da wir dann meistens auch nur auf Platte gehen.
Auf dem Kutter können dir die Wattwürmer an manchen Tagen volle Fischkisten bringen und an einem anderen Tag kriegst du nicht einen auf die Wattis.
Daher heißt es... Probieren, Probieren, Probieren



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschalex (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Achso... Immer wenn wir wattis mit hatten, haben wir zwar viele gefangen, aber nicht sonderlich große. Dann hab ich hier irgendwo im Anglerboard nen Artikel gesehen wo drin stand wie man gezielt auf große dorsche geht. Das hab ich den mal ausprobiert, mit nur einem Gummi Fisch, und das hat sogar geklappt. Ich hatte dann nur 2-3 fische so gefangen, aber dafür waren die bis zu 3 kilo schwer!!!
Also angle ich in der letzten zeit immer so: ich hab eine Angel mit nem watti und mit der anderen Jigge ich und das is ziemlich erfolgreich!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## BennyO (19. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ja mit den Wattis fängt man oft zwar viele, aber alles nur kleine.
Ja und das Angeln mit dem Gummifisch ist auch sehr erfolgreich. Verlangt zwar ein bisschen Übung die man aber schnell hat.




Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ich hab mal gehört, dass Dorsche kaltes Wasser mögen. Müsste ich denn im Sommer weiter rausfahren?? Wie tief sollte das Wasser dann sein, wenn das Wasser am Ufer an die 20 grad warm wird?


----------



## BennyO (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also das timmt schon das der Dorsch sich in den kältern Zonen der Ostsee aufhält. Im Sommer stehen die Fische dann so bei 17 - 20 Meter. 
Und wie weit du rausfahren musst, kommt immer drauf an, wie weit eine solche Rinner weg ist. 



Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Uff. Das ist ja schon ziemlich tief. Dann müsste ich ungefähr 3-4 Kilometer rausfahren, oder?? |kopfkrat Sind da denn auch die großen Dorsche, also bis 4 Kilo? Oder sind da nur die ''kleineren''? Müsste mir denn auch größere und schwerere Pilker zu legen, oder? 

Gruß Alex


----------



## BennyO (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also im Normalfall reichen bei 20 Meter noch Pilker bis 125 Gramm. Natürlich gibt es Tage an denen du so eine starke Drift hast, dass du mit 150 oder mehr Gramm angeln muss.
Wieweit du rausfahren musst, hängt immer von dem Ort ab wo du fischen willst. Manchmal sind die Häfen so nah an den Rinnen dran, dass du nur 500 Meter fahren musst und manchmal sind die Rinnen so weit draufen das du erstmal ne Stunde oder mehr fahren musst.
Von wo wolltet du denn noch mal fahren? War das mit dem KLeinboot oder Kutter? Was hast du für ein Boot? Wiviel Ps hat es?
Tausend fragen aber nur so kann ich dir helfen




Gruß Benny


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ich fahre von behrensdorf raus auf's Schießgebiet(dort ist es im schnitt 4 meter tiefer). Ich hab ein kleines boot ca. 5 meter. und ein 5 ps starken motor.

Gruß Alex


----------



## BennyO (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Mh...
Ja dann trau dich mal auch nur bei gutem Wetter auf die See und fahre auch mit deinem 5 PS Motor nicht zu weit raus.
Zu deinem Gebiet kann ich dir nichts sagen, da ich von dort aus noch nicht geangelt habe.
Tut mir leid aber vielleicht findeste hier noch jemanden anderes, der dir bei dem Gebiet behielflich sein kann.




Gruß Benny


----------



## raubi195 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

hallo!!!
man kan es nie genau sagen wo die grossen stehen. sicher ist die chance im tiefen einen guten dorsch zu fangen grösser, aber auch in den tiefen ab 10m solltest du probieren. wenn du über ein echolot verfügst, solltest du den untergrund genau beobachten denn jede untiefe ( kleine kannten o. löcher sind ein versuch wert. ich angle schon seit einigen jahren in der neust.bucht und habe im hochsommer schon einige schöne dorsche zwischen 10 u 17m gefangen. allerdings nur in den morgenstd. ca. 7.00-11.00 uhr zudem habe ich beim jiggen immer eine rute mit wattis draussen. ansonsten heisst es suchen,suchen suchen. 
mfg u. ein kräftiges petri heil raubi195


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ok. Danke für alle tipps!! 

Bis dann, 
Gruß Alex#6


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ja ich hab das auch schon bemerkt, dass man mehr gefangen hat, in den morgen Stunden.

Gruß Alex

PS: Hast du schon mal in der Hohwachter Bucht geangelt?


----------



## BennyO (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ja das stimmt.
Ab frühen Morgen, d.h so bis cs. halb 12 beißen die Fische richtig gut. Dann lassen die Bisse bis zum Nachmittag los und dann geht es meistens noch mal richtig los.



Gruß Benny


----------



## raubi195 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

nein dort war ich noch nicht neust.bucht war ich immer so zufrieden, das ich noch keine neuen reviere ausprobiert habe. aber was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden. noch etwas wenn du auf ne tangwiese kommst mach den drilling ab und dann nur mit beifänger sonst evtl. scheuchwirkung 
gruss raubi195


----------



## raubi195 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

der tip mit dem gummifisch ( shad ) ist super und das händling recht simple wer gerne mit gummi auf zander angelt der weiss wie`s geht. zumal du beim angln mit gummi keine grossartigen bewegungen machen brauchst. d.h bei andrift kommen die bewegungen nur aus dem handgelenk und bei abdrift halte ich die rute einfach nur fest u. achte darauf, das ich den köder in grundnähe halte. und zum thema pilker: selbst bei einer wassertiefe von 20m bevorzuge ich gewichte bis max.100gr. normalfall 50-75gr. da du "wenn du vom eigenen boot angelst" dir die seite aussuchen kannst ob an o. abdrift. als rute benutze ich ganz gerne eine heavy feeder mit einer spitze wg.80gr. u. stationärrolle mit 10er fireline viele hatten mich deshalb ausgelacht. nun lachen sie nicht mehr. das feeling ist einfach nur geil. solltest du eine besitzen probier es einfach mal aus. es macht einfach nur spass am feinem geschirr.
gruss raubi195


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

@raubi 195 ich mach es genauso. Ich war Ostern in Klausdorf und habe mit meiner Vertikalrute, die ich zum Zanderangeln benutze, Dorsche ü 80 gefangen. Und nur mit nem Shad. Die Rute hat ein WG von 19-25g und ist 195cm lang. Als Schnur hatte ich die Geflochtene von Ron Thomson in 0,8 und ich habe keinen verloren.

Schön war es auch wenn man zum Filetierplatz kommt, und vor Dir stehen drei mann mit einer Scholle, und du hast 7 von Ü 80 und einen wieder schwimmen gelassen, weil der Bauch noch sehr dick war:g. Gefangen in Tiefen um 12m


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Ich habe nicht so eine Rute. Wie viel würde die kosten? Hält die das wirklich durch? Ich hab nämlich Angst das so eine dünne Rute bei einem starken Biss oder großem Fisch einfach mal durch bricht!? Kann man mit so einer Rute überhaupt pilkern??

Gruß Alex


----------



## gpsjunkie (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Moin Alex. Meinst du die Rozemeijer Rute?? Die habe ich für 49.--€ gekauft. Und ich meine, wenn ich einen Zander von bis zu einem Meter damit fangen kann, klappt das auch mit einem Dorsch. Die Bisse sind nicht wirklich unterschiedlich. Die vom Dorsch sind etwas heftiger, weil die öfter attakieren, aber wie gesagt, mit solchen Ruten werden hier (in Holland) richtig große Zander gefangen. Und die Rolle sollte schon gut eingestellt sein, und gut funktionieren. 

Das ist aber auch Fun. Wenn Du richtig Dorsch fangen willst, sollte die Rute bis fast zur Spitze hart sein, und die oben sollte sie etwas weicher sein. Dann hat man den Dorsch schneller am Boot. Nur ich fange die Dorsche nicht um auf meine Hompage schreiben zu können das ich 50 stk an einem Tag gefangen habe, sondern ich möchte den Tag auf dem Meer genießen, ein paar Dorsche fangen und selber verzehren........... (zum nachdenken)


----------



## Dorschalex (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also sollte ich keine Bedenken haben. Mir wurde aber geraten, eine Rute zu kaufen, die ein Wurfgewicht von etwa 50-150 gramm hat und etwa 2.50m bis 3.00m lang sein sollte.|kopfkrat
Kann man denn mit so einer Angel überhaupt richtig pilkern??

Gruß alex


----------



## micha_2 (20. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

dieses thema wurde schon oft behandelt. ich persönlich nehm nur Nordland IV in 3,50m und demnächst Dega Competion Pilk in 3,60m (Dorschkönigin seih dank). du mußt dir selber nen bild von machen, mit welchen ruten du am besten klar kommst. ansonten unterscheide kutter, eher die langen und härteren stöcker, und kleinboot, wo du die dorsche locker mit nen meerforellenkescher und kürzeren ruten u weniger wg rausbekommst.


----------



## gpsjunkie (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Moin. So wie micha schrieb seh ich das auch. Mit dem eigenen Boot gehts natürlich besser als vom Kutter. Ich habe bei meinem Boot nicht so eine hohe Bordwand, und kann so angeln wie es für mein Gerät passt. 

Musst halt selber sehn was Dir am besten zusagt.

Ich habe mir auch eine light Pilk gekauft, geht mit der 3m langen Rute auch gut vom Kleinboot.


----------



## Dorschalex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Also ist es eigentlich (fast) egal was für eine Rute man kauft, man muss nur selber mit der umgehen können und sie sollte einem gefallen!? Ich bleib lieber bei einer Rute, die auch für Dorsche gedacht ist. 

Gruß Alex

PS: Habt ihr schon mal vom Boot/Kutter auf Dorsch geblinkert?


----------



## djoerni (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

blinkern geht mit 30g snaps sehr gut wenn wenig drift ist! hat mir schon so manchen tag gerettet wenn die leos nicht wollten...


----------



## Dorschalex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wie muss man die führen? Wie Pilker?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

moin =)
Also ich angel vom Kutter mit ner berkley cherrywood 3,15 meter bis 40 gr. Damit komm ich super kla .Mit der Rute kannst du leicht Fischen die länge ist genau gut für nen guten unterhandwurf und weich genug ist sie auch .Mein Motto zum Dorsch Pilken ist umso leichter die Angel umso Lustiger wird es beim Drillen &nd man fängt mehr als würde man schwer Pilken.Ich angel soger im Winter mit 40 gr reicht voll aus. 
MfG


----------



## Dorschalex (21. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wie muss man denn mit einem Blinker auf Dorsch umgehen??

Gruß Alex


----------



## Chips (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hallo,

ich hatte letzte woche Urlaub an der Ostsee und bin in Lippe/Hohwacht mit dem eigenen Boot raus. Habe am besten gefangen im Schießgebiet Höhe Leuchtturm an der Kante in konstant 15-16m.  Habe nach den ersten guten Fängen  die GPS-Daten gespeichert und habe an der  Stelle (bzw. im Umkreis von 300 m)die ganze woche gut gefangen.  Reichlich Dorsch, Hering,Wittling vereinzelt Makrele und Hornhecht. Am besten gefangen habe ich mit silbernen (Herings)-Pilkern in 30-60g an der mittleren Spinnrute.
Heringe natürlich am Paternoster |supergri.

Von Behrensdorf hast du es zu der Stelle ja nicht weit. Wenn gewünscht GPS-Daten bitte per PN anfordern. Aber achte auf die Schießzeiten!

Solange die Heringsschwärme dort so massiv stehen, bleiben auch die Dorsche und Wittlinge da.

Gruß Chips#h


----------



## Dorschalex (22. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Das hört sich gut an!!  Mit was hast du geangelt??


----------



## Chips (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wie im Text bereits erwähnt, für Dorsch/Wittling lief Silberner Pilker sehr gut, auf Hering/MAkrele übliche Paternoster.

Gruß Chips


----------



## Master-of.Fehmarn (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Chips?! Angelst du auf Wittling im sommer ????
Isst du die auch?


----------



## Dorschalex (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Achso. Hast du denn schon mal mit Blinker au Dorsch geangelt? Wenn ja wie muss man die führen?

Gruß Alex


----------



## Nordangler (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wenn du vom Boot aus mit dem Blinker arbeitest, kannst du ihn genau so verwenden wie ein Pilker. 


Sven


----------



## Dorschalex (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Achso. Danke für alle Antworten!!:m
Ihr habt mir alle sehr geholfen.:vik:

Gruß Alex

PS: Wenn ich weitere Fragen hab nerv ich euch weiter, nur damit ihr schon mal vorgewarnt seid!|supergri


----------



## Chips (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*



Master-of.Fehmarn schrieb:


> Chips?! Angelst du auf Wittling im sommer ????
> Isst du die auch?


Ja klar, warum denn nicht? Haben die etwa Sonnenbrand|kopfkrat.
Mir haben sie immer super geschmeckt. Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen werden die Fisch natürlich  kurz nach dem Fang an Bord filetiert bzw.  ausgenommen  und in eine mit gefrorenen 1.5 l wasserflaschen  und Abtropfgitter versehene Kühlbox gelegt.
Bislang null Problema damit.

Gruß Chips


----------



## Dorschalex (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Wie anglet ihr auf die Wittlinge? Ich mein mit welchem Köder und so. Ich hab noch nie einen gefangen geschweige denn versucht einen zu fangen. 

Gruß Alex


----------



## raubi195 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

genauso wie auf dorsch pilker, wattis, mefoblinker wobbler
mfg peer


----------



## djoerni (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

und die schmecken legger....:k


----------



## raubi195 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

:qstimmt dafür lass ich jeden leo liegen:l#6


----------



## Dorschalex (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Fängt man die oft? Wann muss man auf die angeln? Winter,Sommer oder abends,morgens? Wie tief sollte das Wasser sein? Ich hab nämlich noch nie einen gefangen!!

Gruß Alex


----------



## Torsk1 (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Dann komm mal zu uns in die FlFörde, da ist es im moment verseucht mit Wittlingen:r, die kannst du gerne alle abfischen


----------



## Chips (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Hallo,

meiner Erfahrung nach beißen Wittlinge überwiegend im Sommerhalbjahr, habe meistens von Mai bis Oktober welche gefangen. Sehr gut eignen sich Herings- oder Makrelenpaternoster, am besten mit etwas Heringsfetzen garniert, du kannst aber auch einen kleinen Wittling zerschneiden und die Fetzen davon nehmen.
Für die grösseren Ostseeexemplare (35-45cm) sind kleine Pilker und zocker gut geeignet.
Bei etwas Drift eignet sich auch ein einfaches Nachläufersystem, ich nehme kleine Pilker(30-60g, je nach Drift), entferne den Drilling und schlaufe ein ca. 1m langes Mono-Vorfach (Fluorcarbon) ein Spinnerblättchen und 2 bunte Perlen vor den Haken und einen Schlanken Fischfetzen auf den Haken. Durch kontrolliertes Schnurnachlassen lasse ich den Köder etwa 1-3m über Grund nachziehen, die Entfernung zum Boot beträgt etwa  15-30m. Für ihre grösse sind Wittlinge gute Kämpfer und schütteln sich  gern noch kurz vor der Landung vom Haken.
Die Wassertiefe in der ich gefangen habe, betrug von 8-16m, man muß halt suchen(am besten mit Echolot).

Viel Spass
Chips


----------



## Dorschalex (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: Auf Dorsch im Sommer?!*

Achso danke. Was ist das Mindestmaß?

Gruß Alex


----------

